# How much would you expect to pay.....



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

For a guinea pig or a degu?

I was shocked when I went into Hunts Garden and Leisure today!

I always have a look around the animals 
They have a fair few guinea pigs in at the moment and they were charging £15 each per male and wait for it... £30 each per female!!!
The degu's were £31 each.
Are they having a laugh!?!

Surely no-one else charges this much?
Their rabbits are usually £35-£45 aswell, its not as if they are vaccinated/neutered either! A rescue would charge that and they would be vacinated and neutered/spayed. I wonder if the people buying them realise that?

I payed £15 per pair of guinea boys. Girls were £18-20 per pair. They were from a breeder and actual breeds(abys, cresteds, long haired but not sure which ones and teddys I think) I did pay £25 for my pair of new girls but there was a huge shortage of guinea girls around here at that point! 

This is where you all turn round and say that those prices are reasonable 

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

Our local Pet shop charges £15 each for either sex guinea pigs. £18 Rabbit or £27 a pair. Pair of degu's £80 or £45 each, £8 hamsters £7 gerbils


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

I suppose if the prices are kept high it deters people from getting them and not being able to care for them properly. But I got my past buns normally from a little breeder so they were only like £5 XD


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

I wouldn't pay anything to a pet shop to be honest, there are thousands of bunnies and guineas in rescue, not sure about degus :confused1:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I dont buy from them either but I always have to look!!! lol

Degu's are pretty expensive all round then, I thought they were cheaper than that? 

The guinea prices just amazed me really!

*Heidi*


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

from what iv seen guinea pigs are any where from 15 - 25 on average where as degus are normally around 45
i dont tend to pay much attention though and avoid pet stores, i actually cant remember the last time i was in a pet store, unless you count the whole online store we run thing :lol:

personally i stick to rescues
my local rescue asks between £5 - 10 for piggies and i think £20 for degus

its actually good that they are charging more for females in my opinion, as people are less likely to buy them to breed from


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I paid £20 for Ringo from Pets at Home and thought that was reasonable. I think they should charge more in all honesty to stop impulse buys.

Rabbits are 2 for £49 in my nearest [email protected] I paid £35 for Rosie from a breeder 8 years ago.


----------



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

Pet shops are really expensive for guinea-pigs. I bought Roy from Pets at Home for £22 in 2005. Last year I got a female sheltie guinea-pig from a breeder for £10.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

5 of mine were free because I rescues them myself, Fudge and Smudge were £10 each from the SSPCA and the rest are from pet shops/breeders. Were all between £10 and £15 apart from the 2 from PAH. Think they were £20 each? (talking about guinea pigs)

I do prefer getting ones from free ads. Not because they are free but because no one is profitting from them and all of mine have had health problems so I've gave them a new life. Means a few less to end up in rescue centres that are already struggling too. Try and give what I can afford towards to centres also.


----------

